

Ask HN: Skill diversity on HN? - q2

What are various certified skills you have and what certifications do you have? In addition, Please list the skills where you have reasonable expertise but certifications are not there.<p>Idea is to know the skill diversity on HN. Thanks.
======
cmyr
I know how to love, although I am awaiting recognition by the appropriate
professional trade association.

------
jndsn402
Fellow of the Society of Actuaries

